# Rod tip glue



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

The rod kit I purchased from Mudhole didn't come with any rod tip glue... Any suggestions on the best alternative adhesive to use? Hopefully something I can grab at Lowes?

Thanks


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

walmart,academy should have the glue sticks that you heat up with a lighter and smear on......


----------



## Redneckracoon (Jun 8, 2011)

Hot glue. Trim the excess after it dries with a razor.


----------



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

I don't ever use rod tip glue. I use flex coat or rod bond on all my tips.


----------

